# Need recipe for stuffed peppers



## Marg (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd like to know of anyone's special tried and true recipes for stuffed peppers/zucchini if anyone would like to share.

Thanks,
Marg


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Marg
I don't have recipes with measurements because I never know how many peppers to stuff or how big the zucchini is.  I've always done it by eye.

I prefer small, new zucchini.  Cut the stem end off, and then cut them in half.  Use a spoon to core out the middle, but save what you get.

Sautee onions, garlic and diced pepper in olive oil till very tender.  At this point, I like to add anchovies.  They add a wonderful, nutty flavour.  I also like pignoli nuts and chopped dried fruit (raisins or nectarines or cranberries), too.  I then blend all the sauteed vegetables and nuts with flavoured breadcrumbs and about 1/2 cup crumbled feta cheese for 6 zucchini.  S&P to taste.  Add whatever fresh zucchini, chopped, to the bowl.  If the mixture seems too dry and crumbly, add enough olive oil to moisten.  Spoon it into the zucchini boats, pressing firmly.  Bake, uncovered, for 20 minutes at 350.

I'd do the same for peppers, adding cooked rice to help bulk it.


----------



## Constance (Mar 25, 2007)

This is one of my own recipes...one I'm rather proud of, actually. Hope you like it!

 Mexican Stuffed Peppers

  6 large sweet bell peppers
1 can Campbell's Naco Cheese Soup

Filling:
1 lb roll pork sausage
1-1/2 lb lean ground chuck
2 cans fat free refried beans
1 cup Pace Picante Sauce
1 small can tomato sauce
1 pkg taco seasoning mix
1 tbl chili powder
8 oz shredded Mexican style cheese
hot sauce to taste

On the side: lettuce, chopped tomatoes, sour cream, avacados (opt), more piquante sauce, warmed flour or corn tortillas, or corn chips

Blanch cleaned peppers in boiling water for a few minutes to soften them a bit. Drain upside down on paper towels.*
Crumble and brown the sausage and ground chuck until no pink remains,and drain well in a colander. (I do the browning in a large round bowl in the microwave to save dishes.)
Return meat to bowl, combine with remaining ingredients, and taste for seasoning.
Spoon filling into peppers and place in sprayed baking dish. Pour a can of nacho cheese soup over the top. Cover and bake at 350 degrees till hot and bubbly. If you have extra filling, freeze for later use.
Serve on a bed of lettuce with warmed flour tortillas, chopped tomatoes, lettuce, sour cream, and slices of avacado (opt).

*You may skip they blanching process if you prefer your peppers to be crunchy.


----------



## mish (Mar 25, 2007)

The amounts are approximate. If I make them in the slow cooker, I use about 4-5 large peppers - whatever will fit. Cut off the tops of the peppers & save, disgard the seeds & cut a slice off the bottoms (so they stand upright in the cooker).

Prepare about 1- 1 1/2 cups rice or couscous & set aside. Saute about 1 - 1/2 lbs ground beef or sausage w garlic and chopped onions; drain the fat. I sprinkle the mixture w some cinnamin and add about a handful of raisins & 1-2 tbls tomato paste. Mix in the couscous (or rice). Stuff the peppers w the mixture, place in cooker, sprinkle with shredded cheese (cheddar or whatever you like), pour diced chopped tomatoes w juice or tomato sauce over the peppers. Cover the peppers with tops you set aside. Cook on low for about 4-5 hours. Time is approximate. Cook longer if necessary. This is a comfort dish I like served with mac and cheese & garlic bread. Mashed potatoes are good too -- pour the tomato juices over the taters.


----------



## cjs (Mar 26, 2007)

IMO, this is the best stuffed anything I've ever tasted!!! It's from a Southern Living magazine a few years ago and it a family and friends favorite!


Pork-Stuffed Poblanos with Walnut Cream Sauce

Pork-Stuffed Poblanos With Walnut Cream Sauce Recipe - Pork - Southern Living - Southern Living


----------



## Toots (Mar 26, 2007)

My Mom's Stuffed Green Peppers

we always have these in the summer when the green peppers are heavy on the vine.

4 green peppers
1 lb hamburger
1 onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 cup white rice, cooked per package directions
16 oz can tomato sauce (reserve 1/2 cup)
1/2 t basil
1/2 t oregano
1/2 t salt
pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 350.  Cook hamburger in a large deep skillet.  Drain fat and add the onions and garlic.  Cook for about 5 more minutes until onions are translucent.  Add tomato sauce and spices, continue to cook for about 15 minutes on low heat.

Place the cooked rice in a large bowl.  Add in the hamburger mixture, stirring well to combine.  Cut the top off of each green pepper and remove the seeds/pith.  Stuff each pepper with a big scoop of the rice mixture.  I add the green pepper "lid" back onto the pepper.  Into a baking pan, spoon the reserved tomato sauce and place the green peppers ontop.  Cover with aluminion foil and bake at 350 for on hour.  I sometimes add a sprinkle of feta or parmesan to the tops of the green peppers about halfway through their cooking time.


----------



## ttbeachbum (Mar 26, 2007)

stuffed peppers (use green, red, yellow a pretty display); Wash and remove seeds:

Cooked Brown Rice or Quinoa
Cooked lentils or kidney beans
diced tomato
diced onions/garlic
fresh parsley/cilantro
(If using kidney beans, I toss in chopped avocado)
shredded cheddar/monterary jack

Mix the above together and stuff the pepper and some extra cheese and bake until bubbly.

Or

Frying Green Peppers

Slice long ways; stuff with refried beans, Quinoa and cheese; back until bubbly;  (I use soy cheese mixture that melts nicely);


----------



## Marg (Mar 26, 2007)

*Thanks*

Many thanks to everyone that took the time to send their special Stuffed Pepper recipe.

I just know they will all be delicious.

Thanks again, Marg.


----------



## SauerKraut (Aug 16, 2007)

One of my favorites from Germany.

Clean four or five peppers (cut out stem and seeds).

2 lbs lean hamburger meat.
1 Lg onion finely chopped.
2 or 3 cloves garlic minced or chopped (I like garlic).
2 Lg eggs.
2 slices white bread soaked in water then squeeze out water.
salt & pepper to taste (I prefer fresh ground).
1 Tbsp paprika.
Optoinal: 1 cup cooked white rice.

Mix everything together (not the peppers). I think its easier to use my hands. Stuff the peppers full to the top. Use a pot that will hold all peppers, standing up next to one another or crock pot. Add .5 cup water to pot and 1 Tbsp olive oil.Cooking times vary. On stove, on medium high heat, covered, About 45 minutes. In crock pot from cold, covered about 1.5 hours. I sometimes add a tomato slice or tomato sauce on top during cooking. After cooking add a piece of fresh parsley and serv.

 For a little spice add 1 or 2 finely chopped Jalapenos to the hamburger mix.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 16, 2007)

After reading these recipes I realize my pepper recipe is pretty boring. Just hamburger, rice, seasonings and top with tomato sauce.  Come to think of it...they taste boring too!


----------



## Constance (Aug 16, 2007)

I made stuffed peppers Monday night, and re-vamped my recipe a liittle. You'll find the new version here:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/mexican-stuffed-peppers-ii-37458.html


----------



## *amy* (Aug 16, 2007)

Here's one with a different twist, I plan on making when the temp cools down. I like the combo of ground lamb, feta, pine nuts, mushrooms, tomatoes, zukes, herbs and orzo. I think couscous could work here as well.

stuffed-peppers.html

When you stuff your peppers, an easy tip, is to slice the peppers in half, rather than stuff/fill them from the top. An assortment of peppers/colors make a nice presentation - i.e. red, yellow, green. Since it is a comfort dish, you could stuff some of the peppers w a mac 'n cheese filling using fontina, bleu (whatever you like) and a small pasta or Spanish rice.


----------



## krichardson (Aug 16, 2007)

I just made chili rellenos the other night and we can't stop talking about how good they were!
Blacken the peppers on a grill or in the broiler and then peel the skin off.
Brown beef (or fake beef like me 'cause I'm a vegetarian) then add some taco seasoning and water until the water is absorbed. Fill the peppers with the beef and top with any cheese you like, I prefer finely shredded quesadilla cheese. Then heat in the oven @ 350 until hot and cheese is melted. Simple, quick, and delicious, can you ask for anything more!


----------



## Caine (Aug 16, 2007)

I like to stuff peppers with leftover jambalaya, even if I have to make the jambalaya up fresh just so it can be left over. 

I also parboil my peppers for five minutes before stuffing them so they come out nice and soft after you bake them. There is nothing worse than having a guest try to cut into a stuffed pepper and have it fly across the table because the pepper was too tough to cut.


----------



## Constance (Aug 16, 2007)

Caine, what a great idea! I'll bet that's delicious. 

I've par-boiled the peppers before too, but if you use a filling that can take it, the peppers will be done after an hour at 350. I like to use the red and orange ones when I have them. 

My mother used to stuff them with canned corned be hash. They were pretty good, actually, but talk about heart-burn!


----------

